# Mysterious Red Sweater



## Andreas

I wonder: does it have magic powers?









Anne Sophie Mutter, sleaves in a knot









Pierre-Laurent Aimard, casual









Henryk Górecki, turtle-neck variation









Glenn Gould, with a red collar shirt underneath









Herbert von Karajan, looking like a Roman toga


----------



## Jaws

I don't have one, should I rush out an buy one at the first opportunity so that the album of me playing solo double bass will sell well? Do you think I need to learn to play the double bass first?


----------

